# WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?



## fisch@namenssuche (25. Juni 2013)

*WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*

Hi,

die aktuelle WD-Red Serie wird ja als 24/7-NAS Festplatte beworben.
Spricht etwas dagegen, sie in einem normalen Desktop-PC zu verwenden (der typischerweise auch 2-10 Stunden am Stück läuft)?

Ich bin dank SSD für Windows + Programme nicht auf maximale Transferraten angewiesen, daher sind die 5400 RPM zwecks Lautstärke und Wärme für mich eher von Vorteil.
Wichtig sind mir besonders die 3 Jahre Garantie (langlebige Massenspeicher sind mir wesentlich lieber als ein paar gesparte Euro).

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*

Es würde nix dagegen sprechen, außer der teilweise höhere Preis.


----------



## beercarrier (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*

benutz die selber als internes datengrab, unterschiede zu "normalen" platten konnte ich bisher keine feststellen.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Red Platten nicht so viele Einschaltzyklen mitmachen, wie normale Desktop Hdds.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Red Platten nicht so viele Einschaltzyklen mitmachen, wie normale Desktop Hdds.


 
Das ist tatsächlich die Frage... andererseits gewährt WD ja ein Jahr mehr Garantie auf die Platte als auf die restlichen Modelle, also müssen sie durchaus überzeugt von der Haltbarkeit der Platten sein.
Hätte mir ansonsten evtl. eines der Green-Modelle geholt, aber die scheinen sich permanent selbst abzuschalten (also Köpfe parken und Motor aus - und das unabhängig von Windows) und dann kommen Start-/Stop-Zyklen in ganz anderem Umfang zusammen, was mir ein wenig Angst macht.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*

Habe seit mehreren Jahren mehrere von den 5400er Sparplatten von Samsung und bisher noch keine Probleme. Bei normalen Desktop Hdds sehe ich das nicht so eng.


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*

Auf meiner Einkaufsliste steht die WD Red auch als Datengrab drauf... Die soll weniger Strom verbrauchen und auch leiser sein, als die WD Green, das finde ich die 5 Euro schon wert...


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*

Sind es denn nur 5€? Wie groß ist denn das Stromsparpotential bei Hdds (vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen PC Komponenten)?


----------



## beercarrier (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Red Platten nicht so viele Einschaltzyklen mitmachen, wie normale Desktop Hdds.


 
das ist purer quatsch, es gibt nur 2 unterschiede zwischen der red und anderen platten.
a) eine andere firmware die für den nas-gebrauch angepasst ist, was jetzt aber auch keinen spürbaren usability unterschied macht
b) evtl höherwertige lager, damit wäre die lebensdauer in jedem fall höher


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: WD Red - auch für den normalen Betrieb geeignet?*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Sind es denn nur 5€? Wie groß ist denn das Stromsparpotential bei Hdds (vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen PC Komponenten)?


 
Die WD Green verbraucht so um 6 Watt, die Red 3 Watt, also 50% weniger.

Dazu ist die WD Red auch leiser als die Green.


Bei der Green stehen 300.000 Ein-/Ausschlatzyklen dabei, die Red hat dazu keine Angabe, aber im Alltag wird sich das denke ich nicht unbedingt bemerkbar machen...


----------

